# TRAPS



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone got any great exercises to increase size of traps there falling behind the rest of my shoulders???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to msclechat 8pac but could you please post your subjects in the right sections


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Heavy D/bell shrugs mate


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

heavy dumbell shrugs & upright rows


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Deadlifts


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> Deadlifts


deadlifts for traps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeh why not?

Feast your eyes upon the following links, it wouldnt take a genius to realise that deadlifts would deffinatly help.

http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/TrapeziusLower.html

http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/TrapeziusMiddle.html

Traps aint only the ugly thing that sticks out from your neck, they go deeper.

And anyway, deadlifts being a heavy compound exercise would deffinatly shift every muscle in the body.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

deads easily the best exercise for traps. Ever tried tensing them when your doing it


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes deadlifts are the main trap mass builder.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

andy1981iron said:


> Yes deadlifts are the main trap mass builder.


hey guys, i just started deadlifting this week!, the nxt day i was meant to train my traps but i couldnt lol, they were hurting so much! so now im gonna train traps wid my back from now on,


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad some people finally backed me up.


----------

